# Adult Vizsla Evaluation



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have been wanting to add another Vizsla to our family for a few months. I'm trying to decide between an older "rescue" or a pup next spring. I reached out to someone on craigslist at the end of July who said they had a young male that was raised with their kids that they "didn't have time for". They *just* responded yesterday and said they'd like to meet me to see how the pups do together. I'm not too thrilled about the spot they picked (_dog park_ in Walnut Creek... yuck). It made me laugh when I suggested Briones Regional Park (close by to them) and they said they couldn't get daycare for the kids to do a hike... um.... I'd bring my kids with me on a hike, but whatever. ???

Anyway, back to the original point of this post. How should I evaluate the pup's behavior? I need to make sure he doesn't have any resource guarding or aggressive issues. I'm good at reading body language, but was wondering if there are any specific tests I can do to evaluate his temperament. Any advice would be really appreciated.

I'd love to skip the puppy phase, but not at the cost of behavioral issues. If he's not the right fit for us, I will be recommending they send him to Vizsla Rescue Haven.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Depending on how the meeting goes maybe they'd let you do a test run at home for a weekend or something...not to mention I'd hope they'd want to see your home to make sure they're rehoming their dog to someone proper.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Great idea SCD. The pup is in Antioch, CA if anyone else is interested. We are on our way to meet them in Walnut Creek now. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Good luck, I hope it goes well!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, just met the pup & here is my evaluation:

Pros:

Super sweet - extremely friendly
Great recall
Riley & him hit it off immediately
Raised with little kids 
Good with dogs of all sizes 
Some obedience training
Decent leash manners
No jumping on us
Crate trained
Big boy - 45lbs @ 7 months old
Showed no possessiveness over toys
Adorable 

Cons:

Had his manhood removed at 4 MONTHS OF AGE!!!
Lower energy level than Riley (doesn't get much exercise, so this may be the issue)
Hunting potential? (unknown)


My main hang up is the fact that he was altered at the tender age of 4 months. He is very tall & lanky - this will not get better as he ages (obviously) because the crucial hormones are missing for proper development. His owners say he is very prey-driven & has dug up and eaten a gopher in their yard. They are looking for a new home because they don't have time to give him the exercise & stimulation he really needs. Also, he tends to bowl over their small children when he runs through the house.

Okay folks - what do you think?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3fsh- on point again - we both know with the + & - the pup would be in the truck and on are way home - there is no perfect pup! just owners that are willing to bring out the best of the breed!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great dog. I am not sure I would worry that much about being neutered at 4 months. Yeah it isn't ideal but not the end of the road. We had to neuter our boy Max at 25 weeks due to him spending a few days a week at a non boarded day care requiring it by 6mnths. It was either go to daycare or be locked in the crate more than we would like. Maybe they had the same scenario...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sleep on it over night.
Make a list on what your wanting in your second dog.
Does he fit into that plan? If he turns out to not care for hunting is it okay?
Will they let you research his bloodlines to see if he has any close relatives with hunting lines?
Can you do a second meeting and carry a bird with you to see just how interested he is, or do a trial weekend with him?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I just asked about a trial weekend and they said that would be fine. My hubby is off work this Thursday through Sunday, so I guess we will see how he does! 

I looked at the pedigree and the only name I recognized was Mehagian.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't fret too much about him being fixed at 4 months. Astro was also done when he was very young. Too young. He's also a huge unit. However, at 16 or 17 months 9I'd have to check the papers to be sure) he IS filling out nicely. He's been a gangly puppy till now, but is just starting to get his land legs and is matching Zsa Zsa on stick/ball/toy chase/steal/chase games. Whereas up till now she ran rings around him.

Don't worry about hunting either as having goolies makes no difference in my eyes. They are either predisposed to it or not. Having said that, here in oz I've never seen one that isn't prey driven. Even ones that the owners say have no hunting instincts, have lots of hunting instinct. It's the owners who are lacking the instinct to see it....  

Judging by the pups behaviour and the fact that he gets on well with Riley, he'd already be sleeping in my bed


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Seems like there are more pros than cons. I hope the weekend visit goes well and you get to keep this guy, sounds like he'd have a great life with you guys!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Don't fret too much about him being fixed at 4 months. Astro was also done when he was very young. Too young. He's also a huge unit. However, at 16 or 17 months 9I'd have to check the papers to be sure) he IS filling out nicely. He's been a gangly puppy till now, but is just starting to get his land legs and is matching Zsa Zsa on stick/ball/toy chase/steal/chase games. Whereas up till now she ran rings around him.
> 
> Don't worry about hunting either as having goolies makes no difference in my eyes. They are either predisposed to it or not. Having said that, here in oz I've never seen one that isn't prey driven. Even ones that the owners say have no hunting instincts, have lots of hunting instinct. It's the owners who are lacking the instinct to see it....
> 
> Judging by the pups behaviour and the fact that he gets on well with Riley, he'd already be sleeping in my bed


I'm glad to hear your boy is filling out nicely even though he was fixed at a young age. That really was my main concern. The current owners say he isn't allowed on any furniture and spends most of his time outside or in the crate.  He's going to think he's in Vizsla heaven during his "trial"period - the hubby is planning on off-leash hikes and some bird exposure to see his level of hunting interest.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like a great dog stuck with people who didn't know what they are getting into. His energy level may be lower than hers now but I wouldn't worry much about that they will find their pace together. And really it's a bonus for you all as it means that you aren't adding much more energy to the house with the addition of him. So long as they do both love to play and be with eachother you will be fine. At least you will not be in my shoes where the addition of my husband's lab has me still having to exercise Luna as much due to the fact that he doesn't like to play past a point at all and thus doesn't help me wear her out. It doesn't sound like this is the case for you at all and it should be a lovely match.

If he has mostly be kept outside keep in mind he may need some house training, but Vizslas pick that up really quickly usually. As others have said too, it's not the end of the world if he was neutered early, many others have been as well and done just fine. While it is not preferred, he should still be just fine.

Please be very careful letting him off leash, he is not a 10 week old puppy who wants to be glue on you and not left behind. I would at least have a long line on him that is at least 15+ feet so you can catch him. He has been raised by someone else and to trust him off leash when he has not really bonded with you is asking a lot of this puppy. I would play it safe, if you all end up getting him you will have plenty of wonderful off leash hikes when he is ready.

Can't wait to hear about your weekend!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

The one thing that really strikes me as positve in this adoption is that the current owner seems to be up front with you - you will know what you are getting. So many rescue dogs come with behaviourial problems that you don't find out about till you get them home.

In my opinion if your list of pros is accurate - he's sounds like a wonderful dog, that doesn't get enough exercise. I wouldn't be very concerned about his legginess - hopefull he will fill out with exercise - exercise does a lot for making bone.

It is also a bonus that the current owners obviously want the dog to go to a good home. I hope that you all have a wonderful weekend and that the young man settles down well with you. Fingers and toes Xed.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A trial weekend - a thumbs up from 3fsh - if the pup does not go home with you - he will find a new home - this is not a puppy - go with your heart n mind - this baby looks like a winner!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

AKGInspiration said:


> Please be very careful letting him off leash, he is not a 10 week old puppy who wants to be glue on you and not left behind. I would at least have a long line on him that is at least 15+ feet so you can catch him. He has been raised by someone else and to trust him off leash when he has not really bonded with you is asking a lot of this puppy. I would play it safe, if you all end up getting him you will have plenty of wonderful off leash hikes when he is ready.


Oh, he won't be completely "off-leash". Riley will be off-leash, but he'll be dragging a long-line! 

My husband is already head-over-heels in love with this pup. I'll post pics of our adventures this weekend!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like someone is getting a new pup!! So exciting (and I have to admit I'm a little jealous  )


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Very excited for you guys!!! Hope it goes well!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see some photos! This sounds like it's "all good"!! YAY!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I will admit that I am a lot jealous!  Can't wait to see some pictures... I hope it all works out, I know you've wanted a playmate for Riley for a while now! I'm looking forward to hearing all about their time together!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, and threefsh, I wanted to mention that I got Willie as a young adult dog, a total unknown waiting on death row at the dog pound. He had no behavioral issues whatsoever, and his transition into my household went seamlessly. I had another dog at the time, an older V mix. They were instant pals. Willie's house manners were impeccable, and he came to me that way, already trained. Isn't that fabulous??  

Now, I did find out one behavioral issue when the 4th of July rolled around. He is very afraid of fireworks (read: gunshy). Not a problem here, as I am not a hunter. It was just meant to be for us. I sure wish you the best!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Less than 24 hours until we pick him up... I'm so nervous! I thought the 2nd would be easier, but I'm a wreck! We're scouring the house today and getting everything ready. Pick-up is tomorrow morning at 9AM. The owners texted me a picture yesterday that I just *have* to share. I swore I wouldn't get attached before our weekend, but it's getting really hard! How can you resist that face???


----------

